# HELP! Can anyone help me Mod my direcTV reciever with DVR to work with dig. cable?



## dimmer50 (Dec 16, 2006)

I have a RCA DVR80 receiver that i bought for direct tv, and now that i have digital cable i would like to know what i need to do to make the DVR from the satelite reciever work with digital cable. Does anyone know if this is possible? thanks for the help!


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

Not possible.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Just change the DVR80's satellite tuners to a cable ready tuner, and add MPEG2 encoding/decoding hardware 

In other words, not possible. Sell your DVR80 on eBay.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You don't need the MPEG2 hardware, just QAM tuners, and a heavy rewrite of the Tivo software and DSSAPP.


----------

